# Sharkskin?



## JasonM (Aug 22, 2013)

There are lots of posts about casting snakeskin blanks.  Anyone done one with sharkskin?  My buddy sent some photos of his trip to the gulf of mexico and he snagged a nice bullshark.  Just got me to thinking of the possibilities.....


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah, there was a guy on here by the name of Trillium i think. He sent me some shark skin but it was too thick and not very malleable


update! here is the link to the sharkskin pen he made


----------



## JasonM (Aug 22, 2013)

pretty slick looking.  Thanks for the photo and link!


----------



## jlnel (Aug 23, 2013)

I have been wondering too, but with striper skins?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 24, 2013)

I have done catfish skin, gar skin, and plecostomous skin.  The cat was boring, the pleco was to stiff to work well, and the gar came out great but was a pita.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 3, 2013)

check out my post on thinning leather in gator skins.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/aligator-skin-113338/#post1565284 :clown:


----------

